# British Airways First Class vid



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 4, 2015)

I found this video on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JukavhbbJ1E.

British Airways First Class on the Boeing 777-336ER. This Australian guy makes great videos.


----------

